# Ruby Fluid liquid flux



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just bought a bottle of* Ruby Fluid,* I like it so far. It's a lot neater than paste flux, and you don't waste any. Vertical joints are a lot neater, there is no excess flux to run down and create a path for the solder.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Is this a 'proven' product for reliability?


Years ago, we used some type of product for a very short period of time, came in a blue container and had a brush in it like you'd see for nail polish. 

It was completely clear, and there was nothing to it. Brush it on and go. 


The boss at the time told us to stop using it because someone eventually had a solder joint blow apart, but it was obvious the copper pipe was never sanded before the joint was prepared. 

On new copper, the product even stated that no sanding was required. 


Personally, if I could trust a flux in liquid I would be willing to make a switch, only because I find the application of flux in paste form to be wasteful, uneven spreading at times and the possibility of contamination or separation in the tin.

All valid points, and hope others chime in on the matter.


The sand cloth I'm using that is being supplied at the supply houses?


Made to last a short time, nothing like years ago. And since it breaks down quite easily, it creates a dust that's obvious. Remember when a 'good' piece of sandcloth could go almost a whole day? (as long as it is kept clean)


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Superior Flux
Rubyfluid®
Soldering/Tinning Flux Liquid
Rubyfluid® is a general purpose soldering flux for copper, 
brass, tin, galvanized tin, mild steel, stained glass.
Active 200 - 600 deg.F (95 - 315 deg. C)
Contains Zinc Chloride
To remove excess flux wash finished work with warm/hot water
We recommend using solid wire solder with this flux, 
this will give a stronger and cleaner joint. ​ 
Not recommended for Electronics, or Model RR Track
Use Superior No.30for Electronics & Model RR Track
UseSuperior No.71 and 78for Stainless and other Hard to Solder Metals.​ 
NO Shipping Restrictions​ 
2 Oz. (59ml) bottle - - - - $2.85
8 Oz. (236ml) bottle - - - - $6.50
16 Oz. (473ml) bottle - - - - $9.85


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Is this a 'proven' product for reliability?
> 
> Years ago, we used some type of product for a very short period of time, came in a blue container and had a brush in it like you'd see for nail polish.
> 
> ...


The stuff you're referring to almost sounds like "fluxolder". Remember that black ****e that boasted that you needn't clean the pipe/fittings nor even apply any solder?

Do you use sand cloth or grit cloth Dunby? Clearly the latter is better in just about every capacity IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> The stuff you're referring to almost sounds like "fluxolder". Remember that black ****e that boasted that you needn't clean the pipe/fittings nor even apply any solder?
> 
> *Do you use sand cloth or grit cloth* Dunby? Clearly the latter is better in just about every capacity IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 

Always, I don't have one solder joint out there that hasn't had the end of copper sandclothed or my fittings. 


That's the issue I had with on using a clear liquid as a flux.


It's very common for plumbers to use paste, and if it is reliable, I can see a lot of positives using fluid/liquid if it is reliable. Especially when paste gets cold and is hard to spread. 

But, I'm curious if this liquid holds up on copper lines where water is involved. <<< 95% of my work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Steve,
have you ever used scotchbrite, instead of sandcloth or gritcloth? It doesn't leave any grit behind.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Is this a 'proven' product for reliability?
> 
> 
> The sand cloth I'm using that is being supplied at the supply houses?
> ...


Ruby Fluid is used in the sheet metal business.

The best sand cloth I used was marketed by Nibco and I believe it was Red Oxide. That stuff seemed to last forever


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We just repiped a shower room at one of the power plants. Some of the 1-1/2" joints were done with *Ruby Fluid*, some with *No-Korrode, *and some with *Oatey No. 95 tinning flux*. About half were prefabbed and the other half done in the shower room. No leaks, and the *Ruby Fluid* joints were the cleanest.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

This time of the year my paste is liquid.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I ran out of tinning flux yesterday, now I'm using nokorode. 

I think I'm going to use the recommendations soon to try something new. 

My concern is what water does in the equation, and if that will keep this product from spreading effectively where it needs to be.

I contaminate my paste every time I use my fingers to spread it, or use a flux brush that constantly keeps dirty or loses bristles. 

Tired of the design, and flux as mentioned is a freaking soup this time of the year when it is hot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Steve,
if no supply house or welding supply has *Ruby Fluid, *Oatey makes a liquid flux that Menard's carries.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else has started having trouble w/flux the past few years...in colder weather that is, we have tried half a dozen different types lately ..nokorode cold weather,(oaty?)climate smooth..etc none of them seem to go on worth a cr#p when its cold. Used to be able to heat it up& it would be good for a bit..not the new stuff..?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

We had some warm days last week, and I don't see how this red ruby flux would work being the temps were high.


I use my fingers with gloves on to put the flux inside the fittings and on the pipe. 

I retired the flux brushes years ago as I have never used a flux brush that the bristles didn't fall out.


You ever get a solder joint leak from a flux brush bristle, it'll make you mad as hell. 

Make a damn brush that doesn't fall apart and I'll use one. Not until then.



roving plumber,


Seems the norm. It happens but I find the most problem occurs because I'm not bringing product into a warm area overnight. That makes a huge difference in how that product acts in the course of an entire day even if you're outside using it. Keep a tin in your pocket and your body temp will keep it warm.

I stopped buying larger containers years ago because dirt/debri is a contamination risk and I'd rather use new at all times. 

I did a job for a customer where I lost all future work because my flux and sandcloth got contaminated by being around flour found on the piping at a pizza parlor where they made their own dough.

I started noticing after it was too late; all my connections started leaking at the water heater and the main shutoff....

took too long, customer thought I was an apprentice. Soon as my dad delivered new flux new solder new sandcloth everything was solid and non leaking and I was left feeling horrible the customer was upset.

I don't blame him, don't know if he believed the flour story or not. It was true, happened right up the street where he lived.

Important lesson learned in my profession that day.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> We had some warm days last week, and I don't see how this red ruby flux would work being the temps were high.
> 
> 
> I use my fingers with gloves on to put the flux inside the fittings and on the pipe.
> ...


Steve,
the flux should have bubbled that dough up out of the fitting. I always clean the pipe and fitting, and every joint will get black stuff oozing up out of the tin while it's still liquid.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use a brush to wipe the Ruby Fluid on, you could dip a rag in it, too. I wouldn't use my gloved hands to wipe on flux, that crap will soak your gloves and you will get that poison in thru skin absorption.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Good advice on the smaller container dunbar...wish we had a heated shop... I found a couple flux brushs in an [email protected] a re-pipe we did on st. Paul island..much shorter stiffer bristles seem to hold up real well..must have made em better in the old days..like most things..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have used NoKorode Fluid flux and its works great. I posted about it in the past. http://www.rectorseal.com/files/246/dsfluidflx.htm#desc


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> We had some warm days last week, and I don't see how this red ruby flux would work being the temps were high.
> 
> 
> I use my fingers with gloves on to put the flux inside the fittings and on the pipe.
> ...


Thanks for bringing that up. Seems like I am always throwing brushes away. They last for 20 minutes and start falling apart! UUGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!! :furious:


----------

